# Paintwork



## Snelly (May 5, 2013)

Hi everyone I'm quite new to the serious side of detailing I'm in the process of purchasing an audi rs4 and would be gratefull for some expert advice on getting the paintwork standout from the rest so much appreciated to here expert advice


----------

